# Trip To America



## CodyS (Nov 7, 2014)

Hey all,

I'll be heading over to the states on dec 18 and will be traveling around a bit.

I need to figure out where I'm going to do for a month and a bit, any suggestions?

Cheers
Cody

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sprung (Nov 7, 2014)

Cody, where are you flying into and out of the US? And how much traveling/driving are you willing/wanting to do while you're here? Might help everyone make some good suggestions. There's a lot of great places to visit here in the US!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## SENC (Nov 7, 2014)

Start in the upper NW and visit Mike, swing through Montana to see Allan, head south through New Mexico and Arizona to say hi to Barry and Joe, then east through Texas hitting Kevin's place, then up through OK to see the good doctor, then on up to Ohio and the Duck. Gather wood samples in each location and head on east to NC, where I'll help you sort through them and see if there are a few pieces you want me to mail you back home.

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## SENC (Nov 7, 2014)

Don't know how I forgot, but you gotta see Cliff in Michigan, too.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## CodyS (Nov 7, 2014)

I'll be flying to mexico, then chicago and Michigan (detroit) (sister got hitched to one of you lot). From the 12th of jan, I can stay for upto another 2 months. I can fly south to LA and set off from there (bit warmer).

Depending on cost/viability I will either buy a piece of junk of a car then sell it before I leave, or rent one. I'm happy to do a lot of driving.


----------



## DKMD (Nov 7, 2014)

It's a hell of a drive from anywhere, but you're welcome in Oklahoma. If you're driving from LA, Las Vegas and the grand canyon are worth a look, and that's a nice time to visit that area. You could hit the redwood forests in California as well.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Sprung (Nov 7, 2014)

Cody, if you've got up to two months to travel and are up for a lot of driving, I'd start in one corner of the country and kinda meander my way across the country for a couple months. 1 1/2 to 2 months will give you a lot of time to see the country and see lots of things. One of my favorite vacations I've ever done was 17 days, 6500 miles of driving with two of my sisters. We left from Wisconsin, where I was living at the time, and drove across the country to California, where another one of my sisters and her husband were living. From there we came back a different way through different states and ended up back in Michigan, at my parents' house at the end of the trip. I loved seeing that much of the country. Saw so many things - and had so many things that we didn't have time to see - that it would be hard pressed to pick a favorite place or two from the trip. We camped almost every night of the trip, which was awesome and saved us money. However, if you're looking at January and February, some parts of the country will be too cold to do much of any camping in, unless you like and prepare yourself for cold weather camping.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Nov 7, 2014)

Come to louisiana if you need to warm up!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CodyS (Nov 7, 2014)

Sprung said:


> However, if you're looking at January and February, some parts of the country will be too cold to do much of any camping in, unless you like and prepare yourself for cold weather camping.



This is my main concern, I'm keen to go camping. But don't want to freeze to death either... lol


----------



## Sprung (Nov 7, 2014)

cody.sheridan-2008 said:


> This is my main concern, I'm keen to go camping. But don't want to freeze to death either... lol



I've done it, though I slept in my vehicle instead of setting up a tent, as I didn't have a suitable tent. I have a 0 degree (F) rated sleeping bag, plus another couple fleece liners. With enough layers, you'd stay plenty warm. But, if you do want to do any cold weather camping (in a car or in a tent), please don't take my advice - do some good research on it.

The last time I was camping in the winter, it was snowing - a lot. Was windy and well below freezing. And we weren't the only ones in the campground! There were others - and in tents - and they were also suitably warm.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SENC (Nov 8, 2014)

Sounds like fun! If you're thinking of finding a cheap car, you might be better off starting somewhere in the southeast and heading west rather than starting in LA and heading east. Or save the plane flight cost and find or rent something in Detroit. Everything is just so damned expensive in LA.

Here's my suggestion, admitting first off that I am biased against big cities and bright lights. Also, given the time of year for your visit, I'd be spending the bulk of my time in the southern half of the country.

Notwithstanding my big city comment, Chicago and Detroit are good cities to see, and you'll have those out of the way... I'd add NYC and DC as must visits and I'd hit them early.

You can drive Detroit to NYC a couple ways and I'd probably let weather dictate which, but whether througha little of Canada then Buffalo and NY state or via NE Ohio and Pennsylvania you'd find some beautiful areas to visit if you want to spread the drive over a couple days - it is a hard 1 day drive.

After a day or two in NYC, I'd head south to Washington, DC. Great sightseeing opportunites along the way in Philadelphia if you want, then I'd cut south at Wilmington, Delaware and see a bit of the "Eastern Shore" of Maryland on the Chesapeake before heading through Annapolis and to DC.

From DC, I'd mak a quick run down the Appalachian Trail through Virginia, maybe as far as Asheville, NC. Beautiful area with lots of offshoots along the way depending on your interests. From there, I'd hit at least one good city on the Atlantic Ocean... probably Charleston, SC, Savannah, GA, or Jacksonville, FL... and get to an area beach. The water will be too cold for swimming, but you need to see the country's 3 coastlines.

From Savannah or Jville, I'd begin my run across the Deep South. I'd probably go Pensacola, Mobile, Gulf Shores, Natchez, New Orleans... again, all kinds of cool jaunts off that route depending on your interests.

From here west, I'll defer to those more familiar with the other side of the Mississippi.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 8, 2014)

Henry's suggestions- for SE are Great been to most of them and they are Great smaller cities- Beautiful buildings-fantastic food. If you do not like cold weather you will get your fill of it in Chicago and Detroit. West coast- Lots to see but there also is a lot of miles between sites compared to the east. A great drive is highway 1 up the west coast- Weather all the ways up the coast will be mild the water is 55 so it sorta moderates the weather. David's suggestions are great ones. The big west coast cities- not my gig I avoid them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Nov 8, 2014)

Cody put us on your list mate. You might not want to go home. ;-)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Nov 8, 2014)

Cody I might be able to furnish you with a loaner truck for your USA touring adventure, but you would have to start here and end here. Or you could start here and end at cliff's house and once you're heading back down under he could drive it back down here to fill with logs. In order to get my truck back I would have to drive him back to michingan and fill my truck with his woody goodnesses and come back home.

Yes I can see how your trip to the USA might be a really good thing for woodbarter and Kevin in particular.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## CodyS (Nov 8, 2014)

Taylormade said:


> My Uncle and Aunt just left on their way back to NZ after being on "holiday" over here for three months. You guys know how to vacation. I'm damn jealous. They got to see a lot of the US, flying into LA, driving the PCH to San Fran and NAPA, then flying to Vegas, then Denver, Chicago, Boston, NYC, before coming down to hang with us for a week in Clearwater and Orlando.
> 
> Suppose it depends on what you enjoy doing as to where you should be going. Regardless, enjoy your time here and if you end up in Florida, lemme know!



Sounds cool, but I ain't no Kiwi! lol. I'd be surprised if I didn't find myself in florida. I'll be sure to hit you up!



Kevin said:


> Cody I might be able to furnish you with a loaner truck for your USA touring adventure, but you would have to start here and end here. Or you could start here and end at cliff's house and once you're heading back down under he could drive it back down here to fill with logs. In order to get my truck back I would have to drive him back to michingan and fill my truck with his woody goodnesses and come back home.
> 
> Yes I can see how your trip to the USA might be a really good thing for woodbarter and Kevin in particular.



That'd be awesome Kev - I'll shoot you a pm to discuss. Might need to make use of your shop to make a cabin for me to sleep in on the truck ;) . I can see myself carting wood all over the country!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 9, 2014)

cody.sheridan-2008 said:


> I'll be flying to mexico, then chicago and Michigan (detroit) (sister got hitched to one of you lot). From the 12th of jan, I can stay for upto another 2 months. I can fly south to LA and set off from there (bit warmer).
> 
> Depending on cost/viability I will either buy a piece of junk of a car then sell it before I leave, or rent one. I'm happy to do a lot of driving.


Cody, when you come to Detroit I would love to meet you if you have time. I live in the first suburb outside of Detroit.


----------



## Nature Man (Nov 9, 2014)

Best bet in Winter is to spend the majority of your time in the Southern part of the U.S. Be sure to factor in woodworking stops along the way. So much to see and do, and so little time to do it all! Chuck

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## CodyS (Nov 9, 2014)

woodtickgreg said:


> Cody, when you come to Detroit I would love to meet you if you have time. I live in the first suburb outside of Detroit.



Sounds great Greg, would love to come over and check out your shop. I'm staying in Bloomfield.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 9, 2014)

cody.sheridan-2008 said:


> Sounds great Greg, would love to come over and check out your shop. I'm staying in Bloomfield.


Very cool, Bloomfield is a couple of city west of me, not far. I moved over the summer so right now my shop is not set up, I hope to start to remedy that real soon. Stay in touch Cody. When it gets closer to time for you to come to the U.S. I'll pm you my phone number. Looking forward to meeting you my friend!
Greg

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## EricJS (Nov 10, 2014)

Cody, with all the Woodbarterers around here, we'll keep you well fed as you travel. Be sure & take advantage of all the hospitality available. And ask Kevin if that loaner comes with a complimentary chainsaw...

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## CodyS (Nov 10, 2014)

Gee wiz I've lost touch with what a great community it is around here

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## APBcustoms (Nov 26, 2014)

SENC said:


> see a bit of the "Eastern Shore" of Maryland on the Chesapeake before heading through Annapolis and to DC.



if you do this let me know. i live in the place called the eastern shore if you want to meet up there is an exotic lumber place in Annapolis i think you would enjoy. its about 10 minutes from my house and you drive pass it once you cross the bay bridge


----------



## woodintyuuu (Nov 26, 2014)

cody you are welcome at Uncle Cliff s sanding camp anytime i have extra room and lots of wood to be used up , I have had lots of folks come by, for a bit .I am about 2 hr 50 regulation minutes north of detroit. I have lots of venison in the freezer to eat along with other vittles so you could stay a day or a week, so get out of the city and enjoy what the northern part of mi has to offer. as for a truck like kevin said you could drive my sprinter to kevins place loaded with wood and then bring it back here , loaded to the gills i might add with his stash , or not. at any rate mabey you and greg cold take a trip up here togethr for an overnight, motels are real cheap this time of year , looking forward to your trip and possible vist cl

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Nature Man (Nov 27, 2014)

APBcustoms said:


> if you do this let me know. i live in the place called the eastern shore if you want to meet up there is an exotic lumber place in Annapolis i think you would enjoy. its about 10 minutes from my house and you drive pass it once you cross the bay bridge


I have a son that lives in Annapolis, so would be interested to know the name of the exotic lumber place there. Chuck


----------



## Kevin (Nov 27, 2014)

Cody it looks like this truck needs an engine rebuild. I would have driven across country myself (I have driven it across Texas with nary a problem) before it developed this knocking. Everything on the truck works like new a/c heat radio etc. but now this knock. I posted a video about it somewhere here a few weeks ago. We'll see but let's not count on it - make other plans and if I get it road worthy it'll be a nice surprise. I wouldn't loan it out knocking like this I'm afraid it might leave you stranded.

@CodyS


----------



## APBcustoms (Nov 28, 2014)

Nature Man said:


> I have a son that lives in Annapolis, so would be interested to know the name of the exotic lumber place there. Chuck



It's actually called exotic lumber haha it's right next to the bay bridge.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## CodyS (Nov 28, 2014)

woodintyuuu said:


> cody you are welcome at Uncle Cliff s sanding camp anytime i have extra room and lots of wood to be used up , I have had lots of folks come by, for a bit .I am about 2 hr 50 regulation minutes north of detroit. I have lots of venison in the freezer to eat along with other vittles so you could stay a day or a week, so get out of the city and enjoy what the northern part of mi has to offer. as for a truck like kevin said you could drive my sprinter to kevins place loaded with wood and then bring it back here , loaded to the gills i might add with his stash , or not. at any rate mabey you and greg cold take a trip up here togethr for an overnight, motels are real cheap this time of year , looking forward to your trip and possible vist cl



Will have to see, maybe after the rents are gone. Very tempting offer though - What do ya think @woodtickgreg ?



Kevin said:


> Cody it looks like this truck needs an engine rebuild. I would have driven across country myself (I have driven it across Texas with nary a problem) before it developed this knocking. Everything on the truck works like new a/c heat radio etc. but now this knock. I posted a video about it somewhere here a few weeks ago. We'll see but let's not count on it - make other plans and if I get it road worthy it'll be a nice surprise. I wouldn't loan it out knocking like this I'm afraid it might leave you stranded.
> 
> @CodyS



No probs kev, just let me know.

I had an idea, if your up for a visit along my way drop a pin on this map (near enough to where you live) and I'll try fit you in ;)

https://www.google.com/maps/d/edit?mid=zFXpiXieds7o.kO4kx4YOga1E

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Nov 29, 2014)

Looks like I'm your first pin Cody. :-)

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SENC (Nov 29, 2014)

Kevin said:


> Looks like I'm your first pin Cody. :-)


Great, now we have the enchanted forest pinpointed! I knew Kevin would fall fo that!

I added my location, too, Cody. We're way out of the way from almost everything so I won't expect to see you, but if you find yourself in the eastern Carolinas I'd be happy to connect. I'll pm you my cell number and email address so you'll have them.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Nov 29, 2014)

If you pass through lousiana you've got to come see me! We'll have something good whether it's gumbo or crawfish you'll enjoy!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Nov 29, 2014)

SENC said:


> Great, now we have the enchanted forest pinpointed!



It's within 15 miles of it!


----------



## DKMD (Nov 29, 2014)

I'm a little off the beaten path, but you're welcome to come through here if you'd like.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 30, 2014)

Cody I would enjoy taking a trip up to Cliffs with you for a visit, sounds like great fun!

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------

